
AI finds that toothpaste ingredient may help fight drug-resistant malaria - denzil_correa
http://www.cam.ac.uk/research/news/ai-scientist-finds-that-toothpaste-ingredient-may-help-fight-drug-resistant-malaria
======
DrScump
Triclosan is, at best, a two-edged sword.

[https://www.fda.gov/forconsumers/consumerupdates/ucm205999.h...](https://www.fda.gov/forconsumers/consumerupdates/ucm205999.htm)

